
Google Glass users can now invite 3 friends - Flemlord
http://www.androidcentral.com/google-glass-receiving-v2-hardware-refresh-explorers-can-now-invite-friends
======
pseudometa
Any Glass users out there with friends?

(I kid, I kid)

------
Segmentation
Question for Google Glass users - do you foresee the Google Glass competing
with GoPro as a viable action camera? Minimum viability: rugged, water-
resistant (rain), 1080p@30FPS, wide FoV, enough stabilization that it isn't a
blurry/bumpy mess on the road when cycling or running.

My use cases would be running and cycling.

------
Gustomaximus
Has anyone seen a Google glass application that really wowed them yet? Not to
say they don't exist but I've not seen any myself yet which makes me wonder
the future of glass.

------
Flemlord
Any Glass users out there with a friend invite? ;-)

~~~
jaxbot
Many have showed up on eBay for $500-$1500 (just for the invite)

~~~
r00fus
The article says you have to trade in your existing Glass to get the new pair
for free? Is this incorrect?

